# Hypnotherapy?



## CommitteeShark (Oct 30, 2011)

How many of you have been doing this?

I messed around with self-hypnosis, and after a few months, got totally cured. Has anyone else tried it?


----------



## Depersonal Eyes (Oct 10, 2011)

Wow, that's great! I've been to a hypnotist and my psychotherapst used hypnosis and guided imagery. They were relaxing, but neither was successful in treating my DP.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2011)

Lolza fuckin polza kiddie dp


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

CommitteeShark said:


> How many of you have been doing this?
> 
> I messed around with self-hypnosis, and after a few months, got totally cured. Has anyone else tried it?


What kind of hypnosis program where you using?


----------



## Annabel89 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hypnotherapy is Psychotherapy which uses the tool of hypnosis. It's a powerful and effective process between a therapist and a client. Contrary to what people often think, no one cannot be hypnotized to do anything against their will, so each client is willing and ready to make positive changes in their lives.

What Hypnotherapists do is therapeutic, helping client's to create permanent, lasting changes in the way they think, feel or behave. Hypnotherapists guide you to create a natural state of deep relaxation, and in this focused state, you are highly responsive to suggestions or images. We actually teach people how to master their own minds and in doing so, you affect your own mind and body responses. Hypnosis is a normal, natural brain state where you also have the ability to access the subconscious mind (which is the part of the mind below the level of conscious perception).


----------

